# "security system" question



## spooky240kid (Mar 22, 2005)

first of all, I'm new here, and i didnt see a forum relating specifically to security systems, so I'm gonna post this question here. If thats violating a rule, or if im in the wrong place, sorry!  

Anywho, I'm also a member of jdmuniverse and i posted this question to them as well, both in the security section and in the 240sx/nissan section, but everybody kinda drew blanks as to what my problem is. So here's the original post:
"Hey everyone. I don't know too much about car security stuff, so hopefully someone out there can help me! Anyways, I recently bought a '97 240sx and it came with a "security system" (if you can even call it that). Basically, what it consists of is a very old-looking viper keychain with two buttons on it. However, only one button works, and all it does is either lock or unlock the doors. If you hold the button down, though, it sounds the average unintimidating alarm, but it doesnt arm itself. So my question is this - do I just have a crap alarm system, or what? Is there something I can do to fix this so that when I press one of these buttons it arms the alarm? Sorry that this is such a silly newbish question, but I've asked a few friends and they have no friggin clue. Any information would be MUCH appreciated. Thanks everyone!"


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

it's probally one of those all and one alarms that are real easy to override. just buy a better alarm. i can give you the diagram if you want since i bet its the same as the one for a b14


----------



## spooky240kid (Mar 22, 2005)

that'd be great - i'd really appreciate it. My email is [email protected]

I figured i'd have to buy a new/better one eventually, but if i could make this one work that'd be nice. But as i said, its pretty old looking and probably not too reliable. Also, there's what looks like some kind of panic button on the bottom of the steering column. It has a long piece of grey/white wire attatched to it - do you think this has anything to do w/it, because it doesnt look factory. 

Thanks again for the info!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

sounds like a crappy alarm
get a better one, i highly recommend DEI products such as Viper or the lower end ...Hornet alarms


----------

